# Bottom end rebuild



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Is it reay hard to rebuild bottom end on a brute?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

not hard ,just costly


----------



## narock (Mar 12, 2012)

Front cylinder rod bearing shot, taking crank with it. bought machine off of buddy in this condition. Only has 150 miles or so on it. Rear cylinder connecting rod looks ok, as do timing chains. Should i replace it all anyway while i am in there? Been reading forums, apparantly these machines are known for this problem. Anything i can do to beef things up? If bearing is weak link, heavy duty connecting rods wouldnt help. Any ideas fellas? I will do a top end upgrade, ie hc or big bore when the time comes. Want to make sure bottom end is up for it.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

the problem is people running the machines with improper oil or running them out. rebuilding the bottom end isn't hard, just make sure when you buy a crank/rods/bearings that you get matching ones.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would do the chains , new crank an rods if needed , i have built several of these engines , you will need to look in the manual to see the crank an rod markings to order the correct replacement parts


----------



## Dirtman (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't forget to Plastagage everything, its cheap and it will save you from guessing whether or not your parts are in spec. I even Plastagaged my new Crank and Rods, do to the fact that theres 3 different Rod Bearing sizes, And iv done 2 bottom ends on Brutes now, not hard at all. The Manual, "which you can get from here" for a ridiculously small subscription fee is exactly what i did, THANK YOU MIMB........


----------



## wjpelka (May 23, 2010)

*Will this be of any help to you...?*

I hope that I am not breaking the forum rules by posting a link to another site. BUT this seems to be a vendor that might be able to help you with your problem. 

MODERATOR: Please review and remove this posting, if necessary.



Spun rod bearing? I can help!!! - Kawasaki ATV Forum


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine as well rebuild the whole thing while you got it down. That would be the best way to do things.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Im 15 do you think I could do it?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

will it hurt a brute to run lucas with your oil?


----------



## narock (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info folks. So new crankshaft, new rods, bearings, gaskets, and timing chains. Have the manual. Read about the markings. Yellow being most common. Brother-in-law has small atv shop and is doing me a favor and doing all of the work, while i do the research. Just want this thing to be done right and last. Want to upgrade all i can to make this thing solid. Thanks for the link about the coated bearings. Messaged that guy since he lives real close to me. Coated bearings sound tough. Anything that solves a know problem is a plus. Bearings seem to be the weak link.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Give wbm a call they r a sponsor on hear and great folks to deal with. They can get you a whole bottom.end kit for a good price

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Give me a shout and ill get you a price on all the parts also if your ordering offline.


----------



## gorr (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know what kawi part number is for a connecting bearing rod with NDC 454D on it? There isn't any paint as the manual suggests.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

the paint mark is on the side and its very thin so you have to look closely


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

How do you blow a motor with only 150 mi? Wow people are dumb!


----------

